# HK for ccw use?



## hemmigremmie

Hey all.

Lookin at different guns for ccw carry. Wat are a couple smaller size HK pieces that would be a good carry choice for everyday use? I had a sub compact .45 Taurus millenimum pro but it was way to heavy to carry everday. Deciding between a revolver or semi and looking at ideas. Tnx, HG


----------



## YFZsandrider

HK p2000 SK :smt023


----------



## mr.goodkat

the p2000sk is a good gun but its too small for my hands so my choices are usp compact .45 or hk45c. BUT holsters for the hk45c are very hard to find yet so if you go that route, make sure you find a holster 1st. usp compact holsters are quite easy to find


----------



## Tuefelhunden

+1 the P2000SK is the smallest although the P2000 isn't much larger and one can get a full grip on it. I have both and much like comparisons to the Glock G19/G26 after spending some time with both the smaller one does seem redundant to me but as a stand alone ccw choice either is good depending on your personal needs. Weight advantage defiantely the 2000SK.

No longer in production but excellent by reputation and relatively svelt is the P7 or P7M8. Has a low bore axis and is thin. Currently still imported used as police trade in's etc. and can be had in the $850/$950 range. New ones can be found but are scarce and $1300+. HK45c would be comparable to the P2000 full size I believe.


----------



## beretta-neo

I just bought this to use for concealed carry - I will alternate my Beretta 92FS and this...


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Nice Neo. Unless you have huge hands, six fingers or just like the finger extension you can get flat magazine base plates from MidwayUSA for $6. Trims down that grip nicely for carry and spare magazine profile for offside carry.


----------



## beretta-neo

Tuefelhunden said:


> Nice Neo. Unless you have huge hands, six fingers or just like the finger extension you can get flat magazine base plates from MidwayUSA for $6. Trims down that grip nicely for carry and spare magazine profile for offside carry.


Yes, I have had a USPc 9mm before, and I had 1 flat floor plate. It didn't seem to make much difference in concealment, though.

However, I did just order 1 flat floorplate this morning.


----------



## Sonny Boy

HK 45C is very nice with power to stop, 8 or 10 round magazines, HK P30 is also nice if you want a 9MM. Both are almost the same size. Very reliable. If you want an older steel gun, HK P9S in 45 or 9MM with combat sights.


----------



## Highlander1911

This is spooky.:smt083 I just snagged a P2000, next on the list is a 92FS. There's one I can rent at our prefered gun shop and I want to try em back to back. What will I find doing that in your opinion/experience? I suspect less percieved recoil with the 92. The P2000 recoil caught me by surprise. A little searching showed that the S&B 115gr we were shooting is one of the "hotter" 115gr standard factory loads. Might try something different just to get ourselves "broken in".



beretta-neo said:


> I just bought this to use for concealed carry - I will alternate my Beretta 92FS and this...


----------



## Blkhawk73

I think the finest CCW pistol is the P7M8 (or P7 if you prefer the Euro mag release)


----------



## msilbernagel

Gave the P30 a hard look while I was searching for CC weapon. I love the feel of that gun... but had a 1911 Colt and didn't see there being enough of a distinction (the Colt is so flat, relatively).

Ended up with a Walther PPS for now.

The P30 is still calling tho... ; ' )

Mark


----------



## RUGER45

I carry my P200o in a Matrix 7 holster and have no problems with it.


----------



## Sniper6473

I have a P2000SK .357/40 S&W combo and it works great in the CCW role.


----------

